# Cheap Kegs



## MAH (29/9/04)

Anyone wanting to get into kegging should have a look at the Brewers Discount website, they have some real bargains at the moment. 

http://web.iwebcenters.com/brewersdiscount...ctCat15956.ctlg

They have cleaned, pressure tested 5gallon kegs with new gaskets for only US$16 each. You can get 4 in one box sent to Australia and postage is about another US$60. This works out to about AUS$45 each delivered to your door!. I've bought from these guys before and their kegs come in good condition.

You could also order a picnic tap for only US$1.79

What's interesting is if you bought 4 brand new kegs from these guys, it would cost about AUS$100 each delivered, which is almost as much as some HBS in Australia charge for 2nd hand kegs.

Cheers
MAH


----------



## dreamboat (29/9/04)

Certainly are some good deals there....

What is the "standard" for kegs over here in Aus? Ball or Pin? What is the difference? Are there any advantages or disadvantsges?


Dreamboat


----------



## Doc (29/9/04)

Does sound like a good deal.

The predominant standard here Dreamboat is ball locks. Basically the difference is the fitting. In my travels I've seen more ball lock fittings too than pin-lock, potentially making it easier and cheaper to get replacements if required in the future.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Trough Lolly (29/9/04)

MAH said:


> They have cleaned, pressure tested 5gallon kegs with new gaskets for only US$16 each. You can get 4 in one box sent to Australia and postage is about another US$60. This works out to about AUS$45 each delivered to your door!.


 Shite that is cheap :blink: !!!

I wouldn't mind a box of 4 kegs - who cares if they aren't properly sealed - its easy to refit the keg - found a good article on keg rebuilds...here.

I assume that the postage rate is for surface only?
Cheers,
TL


----------



## MAH (29/9/04)

H Trough Lolly

The US$60 is roughly what I've paid to have 4 kegs sent to Adelaide via surface mail. It takes ages but is worth it.

The kegs should seal no problem, Brewers Discount are pretty reliable. But a re-seal kit is dirt cheap from them and with this deal I think you would only need new poppets because it comes with new gaskets.

I've bought the re-built kegs from them in the past and was very pleased with what I got. They cost about AUS$55 each delivered and were in top condition. 

If only you could use US CO2 bottles, then people would be flooding these guys with orders.

Cheers
MAH


----------



## Trough Lolly (29/9/04)

Thanks for the info and personal experience MAH,
Too true about the gas bottles - now...where is that fire extinguisher!!
Cheers,
TL


----------



## Gout (29/9/04)

any issues with customs or import duty>?

also what size is out gas lines, looking at the T's they have 1/4" or 3/8"

also whats these temp gauges, are they the ones you have in the side of your boiler? dial on the outside and probe on the inside?

http://web.iwebcenters.com/brewersdiscount...ctCat50166.ctlg

I might rack up a big order here


----------



## Batz (29/9/04)

I have bought the 3 gallon kegs off them twice , also taps and keg parts , surface mail takes 3 months but is cheap.

Taps etc arrive in a week or two and postage is only $8.00

The 3 gallon kegs are so nice , tap fits straight on the keg


----------



## Batz (29/9/04)

I have never payed and duty , customs


----------



## Gout (29/9/04)

my order looks like $300 though


----------



## Batz (29/9/04)

Well get kegs by sea , other stuff by mail


----------



## Poodz (29/9/04)

what is the deal with their gas bottles? our regs wont fit? cant post them? cant refill them here?


----------



## Justin (29/9/04)

Ben, I've emailed them about the dial thermometers and they are only the 1" face ones not the nice ones you see on people kegs and vessels. Only in F and no thread on the back. Sorry to say, they caught my eye too.

Cheers, Justin


----------



## Gout (29/9/04)

bummer

i will leave them out then, the QD look cheap, as do the posts for kegs (party Kegs) the regulators also look cheap!


----------



## Hoops (30/9/04)

I have just put my second order in through them. They have told me that they can now only send 3 kegs in a box as 4 is over the limit for USPS :huh: I couldn't find anything on the USPS website to back that up, and he doesn't like answering Q's!


----------



## Justin (30/9/04)

Ben, no go on the regulators. Yes they are cheap but they wont fit our bottles here apparently (I haven't tried it but I read a post from someone who did).

I agree with you Hoops, email comunication is pretty dodgey and slow but I usually get a reply within a day or two. Best to just place your order, he doesn't shaft you with postage and only charges what it costs. He also uses the cheapest shipping option available in my experience (ie. Airmail or Global Priority, whichevers cheapest or if the items heavier then Global Package options). He's been good to me on shipping and will be good to me again today when I order some more stuff. 

Cheers, justin


----------



## Trough Lolly (30/9/04)

hoopsunitedbrewery said:


> They have told me that they can now only send 3 kegs in a box as 4 is over the limit for USPS :huh: I couldn't find anything on the USPS website to back that up, and he doesn't like answering Q's!


I had an email chat with Terry at Brewers Discount - he said:



> We were able to slide a few boxes through US Mail with four in one box but new management at that post office limits the number to two in one box. Normally we ship within a day of the order but it takes four to six weeks surface freight to get them to you at this cost.
> 
> 5 gallon kegs two per box $42.50
> 
> 3 gallon kegs 3 per box $47.60



I have also asked him if he would consider extending his "September Special" prices due to the high degree of interest over this side of the pond...Will advise if he wants to play.

Regarding GST and Excise - bulk orders can apparently hit you whereas small orders don't. Have a read here: http://www.customs.gov.au/site/page.cfm?u=4368

Cheers,
TL


----------



## Gout (30/9/04)

dam i was just about to put a order in for 4 kegs, what happens if it is over? you pay more in freight?


----------



## Gout (30/9/04)

ahhhhhhhh crap now we can only order 2 kegs?

this aint looking like its worth the pain


----------



## MAH (30/9/04)

Well these new rules about the number of kegs must have only come in recently. Last year I had an order that 4 x 5gallon kegs no problems. The guy told me that was the most you put in one box because Australia Post wouldn't allow anything bigger/heavier. An only about 8 weeks ago I ordered some of the 3 gallon kegs and he put 4 in one box (still waiting for them to arrive  ).

I've found the best and easiest way to deal with Brewers Discount is to give them a call. The guy is really friendly and helpful when you take the time to call. He has always answered loads of questions for me on the phone, and told me I don't need certain items and helped me save money on my orders. 

Cheers
MAH


----------



## Gout (30/9/04)

well i just put the order in for 4 kegs, it said on the page that you can order 4 per box so i will see what happens


----------



## Trough Lolly (30/9/04)

Ben said:


> well i just put the order in for 4 kegs, it said on the page that you can order 4 per box so i will see what happens


 Let us know how you go Ben...It looks like different people are getting different answers <_<


----------



## mycle (30/9/04)

This guy on ebay is slightly more expensive but says 4 is ok.

$US18.50 each, postage for 4 = $US68.40

I've seen mentions of him somewhere around the aus brewing sites and everyone appeared happy with him. I haven't bought from him though so I can't be sure.

mycle.


----------



## Tub (30/9/04)

> my order looks like $300 though



In theory there should be no duty, just GST. Last time I dealt with customs they said that as long as GST liability was less than $50 you would be exempt from having to pay it.

PB h34r:


----------



## Gout (30/9/04)

ahhh good because i was only up to $118 US in the end + freight (not sure how much that will be yet) but wont be the $300 i was looking at


----------



## jimmysuperlative (30/9/04)

I ordered 24 kegs for myself and some mates from this bloke ...they came in boxes of 4, near perfect "used" condition, only 3 hadn't remained pressurised (new o-rings supplied).

The only downside was the nervous wait to see if they'd show up!!! :unsure: 
They did after 10 weeks using surface mail (cheapest).

If you can get a few blokes interested, its the way to go


----------



## MCWB (30/9/04)

Wow, that is remarkably cheap! 4 kegs for about A$200 delivered to your door is damn nice. Please hurry up Christmas!


----------



## Trough Lolly (30/9/04)

Morebeer.com have 4 x Un-reconditioned 5 Gal Corny Kegs on sale for US$85 (normally US$119). That works out to A$30.36 per keg, plus postage. Shipping Weight is quoted as 44lbs. 
Here's the URL: click here...
The gasket rebuild kit is US$2.95 plus postage.

If you don't feel like reconditioning the kegs, a bundle of 4 Reconditioned Kegs is US$135 plus postage. At 70 cents to the greenback, that's $48.21 Aussie per keg, plus postage. 

Also on this URL they are selling brand new 5 Gal Cornys for US$99.95 plus postage and new 3 Gal Cornys for US$74.95 plus postage.

Oh the choices.. the choices B) 

TL


----------



## dougy (1/11/04)

Gout said:


> well i just put the order in for 4 kegs, it said on the page that you can order 4 per box so i will see what happens


Gout, how did things turn out with your order - did you manage to get 4 in one box?

cheers


----------



## kman (1/11/04)

when you ordered 24 kegs, what did the price work out at per keg?


----------



## Gout (1/11/04)

no it is in 2 box's  but it still worked out cheaper than AU keg prices and that including all the extra's i bought like spare rebuild kits quick disc. posts T peices etc etc


----------



## dougy (1/11/04)

Cheers Gout,

So what was the price on delivering 2 boxes?

Cheers,
dougy


----------



## sluggerdog (10/11/04)

Would it be better to get rebult kegs or leave it and get the ones not rebuilt for beginners?

I like the idea of the 3 gallon kegs, with a party keg tap and maybe a 
Beer Keg CO2 Charger with Ball Lock Disconnect like on ebay at the moment.... anyone had any experience with the party keg taps and co2 chargers?

Thanx


----------



## Trough Lolly (11/11/04)

Sluggerdog,
Rebuilding kegs is a piece of piss...I would recommend it to anyone, especially new keggers who want to get to know their equipment. Brewers Discount in the US sells 5 Gallon un-reconditioned kegs for US$16 plus postage (US$42.50 for 2 x 5 Gal kegs and US$47.60 for 3 x 3Gal cornys).
They also sell a Gasket Set for US$2.50, Corny plugs for US$7.50 a pair and poppets for US$2. O ring packs are US$2.50 and new relief valves cost US$6.50. They've got all the bits you need to make an old keg new! B) 

If you want to get them to rebuild the 5 Gal kegs, they cost US$24.50 each plus postage. 

Their website is here...
A good URL for a primer on rebuilding kegs is here: http://cruisenews.net/brewing/kegging/index.php
Cheers,
TL


----------



## sluggerdog (11/11/04)

Thanks Trough Lolly. I think I might buy a built one as well as an unbuilt one.. so I can see.. 

CHEERS


----------



## quincy (11/11/04)

Anyone know the height of the 5 gal keg? 
My fridge has a height clearance of 790mm. Am I OK ??


----------



## sluggerdog (11/11/04)

I think they are about 650mm high. But don't quote me on that, i'm sure someone else who has a keg can tell you.


----------



## MAH (11/11/04)

Sluggerdog

The rebuilt kegs from Brewers Discount aren't actually rebuilt. They just provide the kit will all the gaskets and 2 new poppets. You still need to pull it apart and install all the new bits and pieces.

If you bought the $16 keg you would need to buy a gasket kit $2.50 and 2 poppets $4. This way is $2 cheaper.

The difference is the rebuilt kegs get a more thorough going over, have beer and gas posts in excellent condition and the kegs themselves are the cream of their crop.

I've bought both the $16 and $24.50 kegs. The $24.50 kegs were definitely in better condition, but this was mainly aesthetics. 

Your choice, but for the extra US$2 I went for the rebuilt kegs for my set-up.

Cheers
MAH


----------



## dreamboat (3/12/04)

Following up on a question from kman to Jimmy.....


How much did you pay for the bulk keg order jimmy?????





dreamboat


----------



## Trough Lolly (3/12/04)

Some people have ordered 5 Gal kegs from this mob for US$13!!
http://www.homebrewing.org/item2.htm

I've emailed them to see how much 4 shipped to Aust will cost...

Hey MAH - Thanks for the good oil on Brewers Discount - I like their $24.50 plus postage reconditioned kegs deal but if I can get them from the above outfit for $13 plus postage and refit them myself, it might be just as good a deal...Will see.

Perhaps I'll buy the kegs from homebrewing.org and get the rebuild gear from Brewers Discount!! :lol: 

Did they charge you US$42.50 postage per pair of kegs, MAH?

Cheers,
TL


----------



## MAH (3/12/04)

Hi TL

I got mine a while ago when they still sent 4 per box  . They were top notch kegs.

I recently got a load of 3 gallon kegs sent over. They seem to be running out of these. They sent mainly older models, and were not as pristine as the first load I ordered. Still good, but you can see they are begining to really scrounge.

I reckon this will eventually happen with the 5 gallon kegs, so start hoarding now.

Cheers
MAH


----------



## sluggerdog (3/12/04)

Got an email back from Brewers Discount Yesterday and from it I worked out the following information:

_"The box will hold 2 fives or three threes or one three and one five. Cost for for shipping can be found at USPS.com. Normally it is about $42 for the fives.

The threes are about 7.5 lbs each and the fives are about 10 lbs each. Add $3 for the box."_

*So Basic Costs Below:*

2 x 5 = US $42.00(postage) (kegs = US $51.00) TOTAL = US $96.00 = AUS $122.826

1 X 3 + 1 X 5 = US $38.50(postage) (kegs = US $58.00) TOTAL = US$96.50 = AUS $123.465

3 X 3 = US $45.00(postage) (kegs = US $97.50) TOTAL = US$142.50 = AUS $182.300

_1 AUD = 0.781679 USD _

NOTE: All calculations are approximate as it depends on the AUS/US dollar but it is a good guide anyway.

CHEERS


----------



## Trough Lolly (3/12/04)

MAH and Sluggerdog - Thanks for the info guys...

TL


----------



## kman (3/12/04)

how is everyone paying for them? credit cards?


----------



## sluggerdog (3/12/04)

Kman Yep, I paid with Credit card straight through the website/ shopping cart


----------



## kman (3/12/04)

id have to borrow one, as i dont think i can trust myself with owning one. Im the best inpulse buyer the world has ever seen


----------



## sluggerdog (3/12/04)

TL - Just emailed http://www.homebrewing.org/ about the kegs and they replied: 

I am sorry, we do not ship outside of the US. We have a horrible time with tracking items leaving the US, for this reason we have just stopped shipping outside of the United States.

Sorry for any inconvenience

--
Which sux


----------



## kman (3/12/04)

damn it, i wanted to get 3 small kegs,

oh well, have to find another source


----------



## Plastic Man (3/12/04)

Just for interest - I brought 4 kegs from this guys last "auction":

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...ssPageName=WDVW

He is still saying 4 x 5gals in a box. Postage US$68.40 (note he mentions Australia by name) Works out about $48 a keg delivered.

I only brought them last week so obviously haven't got them yet but I got an email from the guy saying that the order had come through OK and to expect 12 weeks delivery. He didn't say anything about 4 in a box being a problem so I'm assuming this is OK.

I paid by PAYPAL. Never used it before but it worked fine.

Also read the guys notes on how these are becoming rare and how the plants in China are soaking up the worlds supply - maybe time to hoard as MAH says..

cheers


----------



## Trough Lolly (3/12/04)

Plastic Man,
This outfit is associated with Brewers Discount...See an earlier post on this thread. I'm sure they're fine to deal with but they aren't somebody new...

Sluggerdog - thanks for the info - ah well, it looks like its back to Brewers Discount for me...

Cheers,
TL


----------



## kman (3/12/04)

might have to look into buying 4 or 8 kegs very early into the new year. But the only issue will be getting a credit card to pay for them all, so if someone is buying during jan or feb, id be happy to pay cash if someone could credit card them for me.

I want to get to the stage next year where i have a shite load of kegs, maybe even to the point where i just brew solidly in jan and have beer for the rest of the year.

Keep in mind i only start brewing this year, and i already have a chest freezer keg system, 3 kegs, and with in the next week and a half a portable miracle box setup and small gas bottle. So i have progressed pretty quickly.


----------



## MCWB (3/12/04)

Plastic Man, I too ordered from that auction.  It's a bit dearer than the $18.50 they used to be, but the AUD is pretty good these days, so it didn't bother me so much. The reason I went with the Ebay auction rather than Brewer's Discount (I know they're affiliated) was that he mentioned 4 kegs per box was possible. Can't wait to get them!


----------



## kman (3/12/04)

you make a good point about the dollar being fairly strong now, maybe i should take out a small short term loan of say $600 or so, and get like 12 kegs, and then just budget the repayments into my life. By the time i get the kegs, id probably have it paid off


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (3/12/04)

oops wrong forum


----------



## Plastic Man (4/12/04)

Thanks TL

I hope they are fine as well, ($200 worth of hope to be exact!!). It's weird though that 4 in a box is OK for one but not the other - especially if they are related soemhow.

cheers


----------



## Trough Lolly (4/12/04)

Yeah it is wierd but at the end of the day, if you get your kegs in reasonable nick and you can clean and use them, who cares!

I see the ebay site says that 4 x 5 Gal cornys can be shipped here for US$68.40 and Brewers Discount ship two 5 Gal cornys in a box for US$42.50. So if it's the same mob - and I'm almost certain that it is - then you're better of going to E-bay for their kegs, until they change the shipping charges on their E-bay site. If anyone buys there kegs from the usedequip mob on E-bay and pays more than US$68.40 for 4 kegs as they state, please let us know! <_< 

As a side note, there was a fairly busy debate on the morebeer forum (the forum on the beer, beer and morebeer or B3 site) about whether or not Japan and China were getting the bulk of the kegs from the one Pepsi keg factory and suppliers. There was rumours and counter rumours flying thick and fast - the chinese were using the stainless steel for other things, and the fussy japanese wanted their beer in kegs not plastic lined boxes etc...Whatever, I doubt that a business is gonna stop providing corny kegs if the market demand for the kegs is growing! Especially if they can tap into China (pardon the pun)! h34r: 
Anyway, I'll keep working on the missus for this late addition chrissy present!  

Cheers,
TL


----------



## GMK (4/12/04)

i have ordered 8 kegs from the ebay site - ordered in Oct - still waiting....

Will let u guys know when they arrive and what condition etc...


----------



## jimmysuperlative (4/12/04)

dreamboat, just saw your post sorry!!! ...for everyone else, the question was "how much did the per keg price work out to be?" ...when I bulk ordered 24 kegs from usedequip in the States.

It worked out to be about $46 per keg !!!

I did take months to arrive ...but, $46 delivered to your door is pretty good value!


----------



## siiren (5/12/04)

Slightly off topic, last time I was in the Philippines, I noticed in one of the downtown supermarkets in an unused trolley bay about 300 5L pepsi cornies empty. Didn't enquire at the time, but I will ask my brother in-law to try to get some info about them. Shipping may be cheaper if they are for sale. I am going there in April, so I will sort something out. Can't see them costing too much at all.


----------



## kman (6/12/04)

i keep running the numbers, and i think i will end up getting my first order of kegs early in the new year. I hope the aussie dollar get above 80c, that woulf be great. Anyway i think i have to budget in about $430 or so bucks to pick up 4 x 3gal kegs, and 4 x 5 gal kegs, then make another order of eith 4or8 x 5gal kegs around mid year, and that should fill my imeddiate keg requirements, and even if i want more after that, i could easily sell a few @ $70, and then buy another load, get a keg or two free just for waiting it out.


----------



## GMK (8/12/04)

Ok

Got my first order of kegs today.

Ordered 4 from Userequip on ebay - freight was cheaper than brewers discount because they deliver 4 in a box.
Very good condition - cleaned and came with a new seal kit for each.

Ordered 4 Oct 04 - delivered today.

Next lot of 4 should be here in 2 weeks.


----------



## Linz (8/12/04)

A new line for GMK enterprises?????? or for personal use


----------



## GMK (9/12/04)

allways for both...Linz.

:lol:


----------



## Snow (9/12/04)

How much were they, GMK?


----------



## GMK (9/12/04)

20.50 us ea - gort mine when they were 18.50us.

Delivery on 4 was around teh 85.00us mark.

All up 4 delivered to my door just under 197.00AUS.


----------



## Plastic Man (9/12/04)

GMK - Ordered some last week from same guy. Glad to see they arrived for you. He emailed back and said expect 12 weeks so thats not too far off.

From memory I payed $68.40US for postage for 4 in a box. I think his ebay site states what it costs to send 4 to Australia. Us aussies must be good customers for him.

cheers -


----------



## GMK (9/12/04)

You are right Plastic man..

Went thru my records - the 85.00 freight was quoted from brewers discount as they only send 2 in a box - 42.50 postage x 2 = 85.00us.

My freight from Userequip was 68.40 usd freight for 75.00 usd in goods.

But landed on my door for 50.00AUS is good.


----------



## Plastic Man (9/12/04)

Just a thought...his ebay site says to contact him for a price for a pallet of empty kegs..

Bulk buy anyone??.......


----------



## GMK (9/12/04)

Now u ask.....

 
Find out the price- how many in a pallet and the freight.


----------



## big d (9/12/04)

ahb bulk buy.
i will be in it for sure.

cheers
big d


----------



## Tallgum (9/12/04)

Count me in , thats my 2005 new years resolution . KEGGING.


----------



## spog (9/12/04)

good idea big d a good step for me i reckon to progress from ag brewing to kegging no more bottle washing! sounds great.


----------



## Plastic Man (9/12/04)

I'll send the email tomorrow and ask the question.

The only issue is a pallet will attract the dreaded customs duty plus GST - . I wonder if the new trade agreement with the US will help...


----------



## big d (9/12/04)

probably not plastic guy but when we get a final cost then we can decide if its worth it compared to buying local.

cheers
big d


----------



## kman (9/12/04)

if the price is any better then $50 each, ill be good for atleast 8-12


----------



## ausdb (9/12/04)

Looking at his picture of the keg mountain they look stacked 4 wide by 4 deep. In the US they have slightly different pallet sizes to us, their standard is 40x48" and their beverage pallet is 37 x 37". Which looks like what the kegs are on.

I may be interested but it depend how much extra to get them to WA otherwise I will probably just get 4 myself

Ausdb


----------



## Doc (9/12/04)

I'd be interested in a couple of 2.5 gallon kegs.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## AshTreeBrewery (9/12/04)

there's a bunch of 3 gallon (10 litres - US gallons are 3.3 litres, UK 4.5 litres) kegs on ebay for $32.50 US each.


----------



## JasonY (9/12/04)

big d said:


> ahb bulk buy.
> i will be in it for sure.


 I can't resist! I'll be in if the price doesn't get silly


----------



## ausdb (10/12/04)

JasonY said:


> big d said:
> 
> 
> > ahb bulk buy.
> ...


 JasonY lets maybe look a westcoat buy and an east coast buy (depending on how many kegs there are actually on a pallet and what the cost is?

Ausdb


----------



## Jase (10/12/04)

Hi There,

I emailed Terry @ Brewers Discount questioing why the ebay site can offer the kegs cheaper, and can ship four kegs in one box, if they are affiliated with BD. This was his reply:

"We are the same company. .........if the post office at Diamond Springs allows the box which is over sized to go through, it is possible to send up to four in one box and save the money. No other post office allows the boxes to go through their counters. ........ The kegs which Matt sells are not rebuilt, you are getting rebuilt kegs, new gaskets and valves. I call Matt and he can ship you the kegs but they will not totally checked."

Interesting reply. I thought GMK received his kegs with seal kits, or were they purchased seperately?

Cheers,
Jase


----------



## Corey (10/12/04)

I'd be in for 4-6 if the price was right.


----------



## GMK (10/12/04)

mine came with seal kits for each keg in a seperate bag.

The kegs still had original seals etc....looked in good nick

so - only need to use the reseal kits if anything fails.


----------



## Darren (10/12/04)

Hey guys, If I can get an order of 20 kegs I am willing to sell them for $50 each.
These kegs are in good nick too.
cheers
Darren


----------



## tdh (10/12/04)

Hat to be anal but US gallons = 3.78 litres. Just in case you needed to do some precise calcs.

tdh


----------



## MAH (10/12/04)

The bulk keg order that you get from the US iwill probably not to work out that much cheaper and will be a PITA to organise. You would need a container or part of a container for the pallet. At the US end they would probably arrange transport of the pallet to and from the port. At the Australian end you would have to arrange and pay for the unloading of the container, and the transport to wherever. Next decision would be who's house is big enough to temporarily store a pallet of kegs, and who has the time to arrange the distribution of the kegs.

That's the PITA aspect, plus some costs, but then you have to factor in the import costs. You will definitely need a customs broker, which is about $150 for their services. Then you need to factor in import duty and GST. Import duty on sealable SS kegs is 5%. So add 5% to the cost of the kegs. Then take this price add the transport cost add another 10% for the GST. So unless it works out to be about 20% cheaper to buy in bulk and ship in bulk, you'll be no better off than individual purchases through the mail. 

Then there is the unknown question of quarantine. They can pull your shipment out for special attention. If you're lucky they'll let it pass no worries. If they think the kegs need cleaning before clearing, then add on more dollars.

If you can get them to drop their price by about 20% or more then you'll be doing well. They have enough people buying their stock at the prices they're asking, so they don't need to further discount (remember they're already are the cheapest retailer).

If you can do it through these guys, good luck, but my suggestion is you would need to go to one source back to get the deal you need to come out in front.

Cheers
MAH


----------



## mikem108 (10/12/04)

Are there any problems getting fittings etc for the 3 gallon US kegs here in Aust?

Theres a hell of a situation on the docks in LA and it can take a very long time to get a container out of there, we've been having to send stuff from the US via Korea to get it in a reasonable ammount of time


----------



## JasonY (10/12/04)

ausdb said:


> JasonY lets maybe look a westcoat buy and an east coast buy (depending on how many kegs there are actually on a pallet and what the cost is?


 Sounds good but in all honesty I would only want a couple of these as I already have 5 x 5gal kegs and these would be used for parties and slightly bigger batches. I reckon there would be a lot of kegs on a pallet! Still if there is enough interest


----------



## Plastic Man (18/12/04)

Sent an email off the week before last to Pepsi Equip re the pallet pf 5 gal kegs. Did not get a reply. I think his post to the site was probably his reply as I referenced the site in my email.

I think MAH is right on this one. You'd have to get a pretty hefty disouint on teh kegs to compsate for having to negotiate customs and pay duty and GST. Would have been interesting to see what a pallet cost though.

4 in a box for about $50 aussie is probably the best deal - and pretty easy. He's almost family now that he's posted to teh site so hopefully will look after us. I wonder if we can hit him up for a aussiehomebrewer discount???

Cheers


----------



## AshTreeBrewery (19/12/04)

got the charge through for my four 3 gallon kegs that I odered, works out to $61 each.

There's one on Ebay currently at $151, amazing what people will bid on and pay.


----------



## kman (14/1/05)

hope he still has some 3 gal ones left, im saving some buck, and hope to order in the next two weeks.

Anyone got a credit card and willing to help me out. I dont beleive in them, but if i could DD cash to someone, and they could pay with their CC and just have them shipped to me.

Cheers


----------



## sluggerdog (14/1/05)

These days it is nearly too hard to live without a credit card, you should look into atleast a debt visa (a credit card 4 your money) you could use this to buy from brewers discount


----------



## AshTreeBrewery (15/1/05)

you could open a paypal account and deposit money into it, i they accept Aussie bank accounts now.


----------



## Plastic Man (29/1/05)

Just out of interest. I ordered 4 kegs from Matt at Pepsi Equip, (see his posts earlier in thread) via his ebay listing. Looks like they were posted teh day I ordered and paid (10th Nov) and they turned up yesterday - about 11 weeks delivery. They were well packed and arrived in good shape. I paid using Paypal. No problems. From memory it worked out a tad under $50 a keg.


Sorry - got my dates mixed up.  I ordered them early Dec so delivery more like 8 - 9 weeks.


----------



## AshTreeBrewery (1/2/05)

Just had my four 2.5 gallon kegs arrive from the US. 6 weeks from payment to delivery, and they are awesome. Going to buy another 4 now. A few dents here and there, but clean inside, a good buy!!!


----------



## Justin (1/2/05)

Well I placed my order on the 15/12/04 with Brewersdiscount for 3, they weren't actually shipped until the 21/12/04 and thats when my credit card was actually charged. Kind of lucky though with the lag because I had a stuff up from a previous order (missing items) and they had time to include the correction in the keg order. Anyway, mine still haven't arrived yet. Hope they come soon . 

Cheers, Justin


----------



## Jase (1/2/05)

I ordered three kegs from BD also, they sent and billed me for four, on 14 December. We told 4-6 weeks. Nothing as of this morning. Can't wait till they turn up, so I can brew again.

Cheers,
Jase


----------



## Justin (1/2/05)

Ooooo...I hope they accidentally put four in my box but only charged me for three  B)


----------



## Doc (1/2/05)

I sent an email on Sunday to them using the address in this topic to order some 3 gallon kegs.
No reply email yet  

Doc


----------



## Batz (1/2/05)

Doc
Forget emailing them , they hardly ever answer , just order.
I have ordered lots from them and been very happy , I now own six three gallon kegs , and they are the nice ones , not the race track lids they are sending out now.


Batz


----------



## Doc (1/2/05)

That is what I'm trying to avoid Batz. If they only have the racetrack lid ones I'll try and find some elsewhere.
And they aren't selling any 3 gal ones on eBay at the moment  

Doc

Edit: Just found the link to order the non-race track lid ones. I wonder if I order 3 they might ship me 4


----------



## Justin (1/2/05)

Hi Doc,

You can select just the "non" racetrack lid ones from Brewersdiscount for $32.50US (same as ebay price). They also have the option to choose the racetrack lid ones for a cheaper price ($25ishUS I think). That's why I didn't order off the c&c guy (ebay), I didn't want those racetrack lids either-full stop. I also said in the comments section of the order form on the BD website when placing my order that "if they couldn't supply "non" racetrack lids kegs then I didn't want to go through with the order".

So I have oval lidded ones coming. There isn't too much of a price saving getting a box of 4 instead of only three anyway. Only that you end up with only 3 instead of 4. Hope it helps.

Cheers, Justin


----------



## BigAl (1/2/05)

I ordered 4 of the 3 gal kegs in December  , sent a few emails with no replies for weeks. Finally i got an email in early Jan saying they had been sent but not charged because their credit card system modem wasnt working. Still no sign of the kegs yet  and no charge to my CC.......


----------



## Batz (1/2/05)

Ok
Make sure you state you do not want race track lids , if you read his post in the forum you will see they now send out race track lid types even if you order the non-race track lids.
My last order , I orders 4 non-race track lids but recieved race track lids , I sold all of those , the handle on the keg is s/steel and not rubber as well , easy to pick.
Do a search here as he did post a thread on this
Good luck

Batz


----------



## Justin (1/2/05)

Fingers crossed mine aren't racetrack then. I did specifically ask for not racetracks. Hope they arrive soon. I want to play with them. 

I plan to use them to take beer home for my old man. I'm getting sick of bottling up a bunch of bottles to take home for him so I'm going to set up a sodastream CO2 system and picnic faucet for him to have 3G kegs in his fridge. Then I'll just fill a 3G to take home with me each time I go and swap it with the hopefully empty one. Should beat bottling.

Cheers, JD


----------



## AshTreeBrewery (1/2/05)

I must have been lucky, I didn't specify either lid, and ended up with all 4 oval lids.

What's the big about race track lids?


----------



## Batz (1/2/05)

Don't get me wrong here the race track lid ones are cool as well.

Just not as cool as the other ones  

Batz


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (1/2/05)

I only have one 3 gallon keg and it has a racetrack lid.
This makes me a nerd, no?

What is so bad about racetrack lids?

If it seals okay it's all good.

C&B
TDA


----------



## Batz (1/2/05)

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> This makes me a nerd, no?


 I knew this would happen , see my post above

Hows that yeast going TDA? any luck with it?


Batz


----------



## Justin (1/2/05)

Yeah, racetracks are fine if they seal and everything is good one them, but all my other kegs are Cornealius and Spartenburg oval lids, of which I have a wide range of parts for them-posts, poppets, pressure relief valves, orings etc. I just want to stick to the one sort of keg.

Parts are dear enough and hard enough to get for these ones let alone trying to track down parts for the racetrack lid ones. I got all my parts from the states and saved myself a small fortune by not buying the parts here in australia (it's scary). However I haven't seen any parts available for the racetrack ones on US sites (kegsystems.com.au have them but I shudder at the price) so when buying sight unseen kegs I really want the ones I know I can fix if somethings amiss.

That's all.

Cheers, Justin


----------



## dicko (1/2/05)

Hi All,

I ordered 3 10 litre kegs from BD on the 7/12/04 and got them yesterday.
Pleased with that except:
I also ordered 2 faucets, or beer taps as we may call them, to fit the outlet side of the keg and they came without the threaded disconnects so at the moment I am 
P O'ffed.
However:
I emailed them and they said that they were sending them with some 20 litre kegs that I ordered at the same time.
Cant see why they didnt send it all together, even if it was two packages.
Anyway, I will see what happens and report on this topic as the mystery unfolds.

Cheers


----------



## Doc (2/2/05)

Found this while researching this morning on race track lids



> In re-reading your post I noticed that you mention that some of the
> kegs have small plastic rings under the poppets. Uh oh! Sounds like B3
> unloaded some "racetrack" kegs on you. These are ancient kegs where the
> lids are square with rounded corners (like a racetrack) as opposed to
> ...



From HBD here

Damn it has made me weary of ordering.

Doc


----------



## Hoops (2/2/05)

I have had 6 X 18L race track Firestone kegs for nearly 6 years now and haven't had a problem yet! so i don't know what all the fuss is about.
I haven't needed any parts yet so whether that becomes a problem later who knows.


----------



## Doc (2/2/05)

Hoops said:


> I have had 6 X 18L race track Firestone kegs for nearly 6 years now and haven't had a problem yet! so i don't know what all the fuss is about.
> I haven't needed any parts yet so whether that becomes a problem later who knows.


 Good to know Hoops.

Maybe I should merge this topic with the Homebrewing Myths topic :lol: 

Doc


----------



## MAH (2/2/05)

Batz said:


> I orders 4 non-race track lids but recieved race track lids , I sold all of those , the handle on the keg is s/steel and not rubber as well , easy to pick.


 H Batz 
This is not always the case. I've got a couple of the SS handle 3 gallon kegs and they definitely have oval lids.

TDA 
Have a closer look at your keg, and I'm sure you will find it's oval. These were ordered through Brewers Discount and paid for at the $32.50 rate.

Cheers
MAH


----------



## Jase (3/2/05)

Jase said:


> I ordered three kegs from BD also, they sent and billed me for four, on 14 December. We told 4-6 weeks. Nothing as of this morning. Can't wait till they turn up, so I can brew again.
> 
> Cheers,
> Jase



Got home this arvo, to find four kegs   :lol: sitting on the doorstep, for the world to see :unsure:  (Bloody OZ Post). The kegs look in top nick. Couldn't be happier. Worked out to be approx $57 AUD per keg. 


Cheers,
Jase


----------



## sluggerdog (3/2/05)

Jase said:


> Jase said:
> 
> 
> > I ordered three kegs from BD also, they sent and billed me for four, on 14 December. We told 4-6 weeks. Nothing as of this morning. Can't wait till they turn up, so I can brew again.
> ...


 Jase, so you ordered your kegs on the 14th of december from brewers discount and you received them today?


I put an order in on the 16th of december.....

I can hardly wait, I was expecting another month still!!!!


----------



## Jase (3/2/05)

sluggerdog said:


> Jase, so you ordered your kegs on the 14th of december from brewers discount and you received them today?
> 
> 
> I put an order in on the 16th of december.....
> ...


 
Sure did. Ordered 14/12, shipped 17/12. Delivered today. Hope you get them tomorrow.


----------



## sluggerdog (3/2/05)

Sounds good thanks.

Mine were ordered on the 16th and shipped on the 21st so I probably will have to wait until next week to get them.. still is great news though!


----------



## Ross (3/2/05)

I've ordered 4 x 19L & 4 x 10L.... Any day now hopefully


----------



## Batz (3/2/05)

Settle guys
You have to wait for the ship to arrive , it's not aussie post

Batz


----------



## Doc (3/2/05)

I ordered a couple of 3 gal ones today.
Should be here just in time for my birthday in May  

Doc


----------



## Justin (4/2/05)

Jase, tell me about Australia Post leaving stuff on your bloody door  :angry: :unsure: 

I thought the deal was that if your package didn't fit in your letter box and you weren't home to answer the door then they left the card. I've had numerous things (and not cheap things either) left on my door by Aust Post. I tend to head home part way through the day if I know something is being delivered so I can get the bloody thing off the door step before someone knocks it off. I used to live on a very pedestrian busy street and it scared the beegeezus out of me.

FWIW I've also had them deliver my package to other units before (I live in a set of villa units  (the doors of the villa weren't clearly numbered at that stage, new buildings etc, but the letter boxes were clearly marked). But instead of asking or just dropping the card in the RIGHT letter box they knocked on my neighbours door during the day and he answered it and the guy goes "here your package" and walked off. Luckily I know the neighbour and he brought it round that night. It was my March pump so $200+. Lot to be said for registered post.

Now where are my kegs? 

Cheers, JD


----------



## Fammer (4/2/05)

anyone ordered lately are they still around $50AUD each delivered (5 gal, ball lock, non racetrack?). The damn price keeps going up

kman check your email, maybe get a geelong group buy happening.


----------



## Justin (4/2/05)

The 5gal are still $20.50US for the unreconditioned ones. Reconditioned ones $25.50 on Brewersdiscount. The 3 gal have gone up from 32.50 to 35.50.


----------



## Fammer (4/2/05)

yeah what do you's guys recommend BD or ebay: usedequip, or are they essentially the same guys?

- usedequip has them for $25US with a seal kit per a keg. 
- works out ot be 220 for 4?


----------



## Jase (4/2/05)

Fammer said:


> yeah what do you's guys recommend BD or ebay: usedequip, or are they essentially the same guys?
> 
> - usedequip has them for $25US with a seal kit per a keg.
> - works out ot be 220 for 4?


 
The BD kegs have been reconditioned, as opposed to the ebay ones, which supply the kit.

I thought that the delivery times differed between the two, i.e. BD 4-6 weeks and ebay up to 12 weeks, but could be wrong. 

As mentioned earlier, I am more than happy with the four kegs, I received from BD.

Both are still cheaper than the $85 per keg from the local HBS. 

Cheers,
Jase


----------



## halfinch (4/2/05)

howdy guys 
just bought a keg from my lhb bloke for 60 bucks . so im happy with not having the stress of waiting for the post or them delivering to the wrong address.
Justin youre in Tassie arent you ??? send me a pm and i'll give ya details if you wish!!




Cheers Halfinch


----------



## kman (5/2/05)

my local store sells them at $74, well they did last time i picked one up, about 5 months ago now


----------



## Batz (5/2/05)

kman said:


> my local store sells them at $74, well they did last time i picked one up, about 5 months ago now


Hells Bells !

Up here in Karratha a guy who operates a little HB shop from his house sells them for $65.00

Batz


----------



## redbeard (5/2/05)

i ordered 4 x 5 gal kegs from c&c on 15 dec and they arrived yesterday. all are oval spartanburg challengers. reasonable condition for used kegs. all have pepsi labels / stickers on them.

one of the local hbs' had better & worse kegs for $80, so still ahead price wise.

i was thinking about getting 2 x 3 gal kegs. im presuming c&c would still ship 4 to a box. anyone else in syd interested in 2 ?


----------



## blotto (5/2/05)

No joke Batz? Last time I went to the HBS in Karratha they were $100, this was a few months ago now. Also I'm told he got in some 10L kegs before Christmas.


----------



## MCWB (5/2/05)

Certainly am Redbeard. PM me if you want to go ahead with it.


----------



## Jino (5/2/05)

Redbeard, How much did it cost for you to get the 4 from C&C?

The shipping seems to vary alot from them.


----------



## redbeard (6/2/05)

> How much did it cost for you to get the 4 from C&C?



im pretty sure i paid $us68 postage, as thats on my email & i think on the postal invoice, thou i should really look at my visa statement ;-) altogether it was $us168.80 after looking at invoice ie $us100 for kegs & some spare poppets/gaskets and 68.40 postage
(edited)


----------



## dicko (14/2/05)

> Hi All,
> 
> I ordered 3 10 litre kegs from BD on the 7/12/04 and got them yesterday.
> Pleased with that except:
> ...



Now I said I would report back and the final outcome was good.
After a couple of emails back and forward, Terry from BD got my gear all sorted out and I got the balance of my complete order today.
I've allready hooked up the faucet to one of the ten litre kegs and have been drinking the remainder of my mash paddle entry this afternoon.
I am very pleased with the kegs and the 20 litre ones came with all the parts replaced as I had requested.
The ten litre kegs came with all the little parts to recon them and it only takes a few minutes on each keg to do the job.
I only wish that I had ordered all my kegs from BD instead of getting them in Aus and I had ordered a few more ten litre ones as this size makes your brew quantities very flexible.
So from order to receival was 9 weeks including a Christmas period which I recon is pretty good.  

Cheers


----------



## Doc (14/2/05)

Excellent Dicko.
Pleased you are happy.
I'm eagerly awaiting my 10 litre kegs ordered a few weeks back.
For those interested 2 x 10 litre kegs including shipping was AU$141

Beers,
Doc


----------



## sluggerdog (14/2/05)

dicko said:


> So from order to receival was 9 weeks including a Christmas period which I recon is pretty good.




My Order will be 9 weeks on Thursday so heres hoping ** Fingers Crossed ** :huh:


----------



## dicko (14/2/05)

Those ten litre ones are great Doc as it means that you can bottle some from a 20 litre brew and still have a full keg so as not to waste co2 and obviously great for a mini party etc.
Cheers


----------



## GMK (14/2/05)

Dicko

Good news on your Order.

I am having problems with mine.
Tried e-mailing them 4 times now - no reply.

Order 4 20ltrs on 3 Oct04 - got here December
Ordered another 4 on Oct19 - still not here - asked for an e-mail to confirm the Oct19 order - they said they were posted but i am not so sure.
Asked them to check and confirm and if sent allready try and find out where....

No Answer.....

Not Very Happy JAN....

If I ran GMK Enterprises like this i would not have a business.
Was thinking or ordering another 4 or 8....

But will not bother with them now....

As i said - i have my doubts on whether the second lot was actually posted.

I will report it to e-bay soon if i dont get an answer by the end of the week.


----------



## dicko (14/2/05)

Hi GMK,
I didn't order on e-bay but direct on the website to BD.
There was a little confusion but I just put it down to the Xmas rush, and in the end it was all sorted out
Cheers


----------



## Batz (15/2/05)

I have ordered 3 lots of kegs plus many other bits through BD , I am very happy with the service provided and will use them again


Batz


----------



## BigAl (15/2/05)

I ordered four 4 gal kegs on the 22nd of December, but they have yet to arrive....according to BD they have been sent, im hoping Au post comes up with the goods soon.


----------



## jimmysuperlative (15/2/05)

> Doc Posted Yesterday, 08:24 PM
> Excellent Dicko.
> Pleased you are happy.
> I'm eagerly awaiting my 10 litre kegs ordered a few weeks back.
> For those interested 2 x 10 litre kegs including shipping was AU$141




Doc, was the shipping on those two kegs around the $45 mark?

I'm looking at getting a couple.


----------



## Doc (15/2/05)

jimmysuperlative said:


> > Doc Posted Yesterday, 08:24 PM
> > Excellent Dicko.
> > Pleased you are happy.
> > I'm eagerly awaiting my 10 litre kegs ordered a few weeks back.
> ...



Yes. US$35 per keg (reconditioned ones). I bought two. Then just over US$70 for postage.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## sluggerdog (15/2/05)

BigAl said:


> I ordered four 4 gal kegs on the 22nd of December, but they have yet to arrive....according to BD they have been sent, im hoping Au post comes up with the goods soon.
> [post="45085"][/post]​




How do you know they were sent? I have emailed BD 3 times now asking for the tracking number from UPS but have got nothing back. (First email in december) :angry: 

However I did receive this tracking number with my first order I make in october. :blink: 

I think they must just answer some times, not too happy about the whole situation and the way they run their business but it's the cheapest option really.

I have placed 2 ordered including 4 kegs (3 X 5, 1 X 3) and a whole heaps of bits and pieces....

** Sitting, Waitng, Hoping **


----------



## Bigfella (15/2/05)

I have ordered from them a few time and yes they are very slack with there emails. But eventually they get her it has taken up to 12 weeks for me o get stuff.


----------



## dicko (15/2/05)

When I placed my order, Batz told me to expect a 3 month delivery time and I was very surprized when mine came a lot quicker.

I only ordered three kegs per box and not four as some of you have.
I think the four kegs per box becomes an issue with the different postal people and may cause problems in transit.

I know the order of four makes the kegs a bit cheaper once landed in Aus, but the saving may not outway the hassle in some cases.

Anyway I hope it all turns out OK with your deliveries,

Cheers


----------



## sluggerdog (15/2/05)

sluggerdog said:


> BigAl said:
> 
> 
> > I ordered four 4 gal kegs on the 22nd of December, but they have yet to arrive....according to BD they have been sent, im hoping Au post comes up with the goods soon.
> ...






I think I spoke too soon, my kegs have just arrived.... DOH! haha

YAY!


----------



## dicko (15/2/05)

Hi Slugger,
I dont think any goods would arrive quicker than 9 weeks on standard postal service.
I note that you only had 3 x 5 and 1 x 3 and this would mean a smaller package I would assume.
It is appearing that the larger parcels are taking longer??????


----------



## Batz (15/2/05)

You maybe correct here Dicko

I ordered 4 kegs then a month later odered 3 more , they all arrived the same day !

Batz


----------



## BigAl (15/2/05)

Good for you slugger  
I will continue waiting  

After emailing them several times i eventullay got a one line email back saying something like:

"Your kegs have been sent, our credit card charging system is down so it hasnt been charged yet"

Cheers.


----------



## Plastic Man (15/2/05)

GMK 

- I'm also having "email issues" with C&C. Ordered 4 kegs which turned up OK. But I also ordered a few other bits that didn't turn up. I've emailed a few times over the past 3 weeks but have not got a response. It's only $19 US so I'll probably write it off as a bad ebay experience - but a tad pissed that they can't even respond to the emails.


----------



## sluggerdog (15/2/05)

BigAl said:


> Good for you slugger
> I will continue waiting
> 
> After emailing them several times i eventullay got a one line email back saying something like:
> ...




I'll be waiting with you as I still have another order due very soon.. <_<


----------



## sluggerdog (16/2/05)

My second order from BD turned up today (YAY) This one came in 6 weeks which was a surprise.. a nice surprise!


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (25/2/05)

Navy frigates rescuing ship.

I hope nobodys keg are on boardthis ship... could be a long wait...
I'm waiting for 8 but not worried as yet .....
read story at link below..
http://www.news.com.au/story/0,10117,12363715-2,00.html


----------



## Ross (25/2/05)

I got caught with cargo on a broken down vessel a few years back - the captain claimed "general salvage" - which basically meant, that unless the ship had broken through neglect, everybody with cargo had to pay for the rescue & repair of the vessel including loss of wages atc for the crew (upto value of your cargo) - the only way you could get your cargo off the ship was to pay for them again to the loss adjusters - took 18 months of investigations & ended up costing me $18,000 - shit happens....


----------



## Fammer (25/2/05)

Hi guys,

just checked the internet banking online, our order for 4 kegs plus some small bits has been charged 90USD postage instead of 70USD postage.

hmm


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (26/2/05)

wow ross thats not a good story ,, the things that they get away with,, its unreal...


----------



## Ross (26/2/05)

It blew me away as you can imagine - My goods were valued at nearly $100,000, so the $18,000 was quite a result really once the captain was cleared of neglect - the damages came to over USD 1,000,000 so i was fortunate that there was plenty of other high value cargo on board to reduce my exposure... some of the old maritime laws are in serious need of updating


----------



## BigAl (9/3/05)

Woo hoo  

guess what arrived today....
Four 3 gal kegs  . All with oval lids and in fairly decent condition.
Ordered on the 22nd of December, at my house today, ~76 days wait, not bad really. Invoice on my credit card came to $260 which included a few quick disconnects as well.


----------



## Ross (9/3/05)

I'm starting to get excited too - Ordered mine on 1st Jan & I guess will have been on same vessel - previous order mid December arrived a month ago - you must have just missed a monthly sailing I reckon...


----------



## GMK (10/3/05)

my 4 ordered 16Oct 2004 are not here.

CC Equip will NOT Answer my E-mails - so 200.00 AUS Dollars Written off.

The 4 i ordered 3Oct 2004 arrived pre XMAS.
I think they did not send my 16Oct2004 order...

NOT Happy...

Will not respond to e-mails - will not confirm my 4 were posted.

WILL NOT BUY THRU THEM AGAIN.


----------



## Plastic Man (11/3/05)

GMK

I'm having the same troubles. 

Ordered 4 kegs in Nov and some other bits and pieces.

The 4 kegs arrived but half the other bits didn't.

Teh box was well packaged and did not look tampered with - so I'm pretty sure they just did not send the bits.

I have emailed his two email addresses at least 10 times with no response. I emailed him via his Ebay shop/site, but no response. I even emailed Brewers Discount, the sister company and asked if MAtt was still alive, but no response.

It is only $19 US so not as bad as your loss - but I'm pretty p!ssed that he can't even reply to an email. He is still trading on Ebay though, so in effect he is just stealing money from unsuspecting punters.

I've been meaning to call Brewers Discount and ask the question. I also payed by PayPal so may have some chance to get money back. As I said - its only $19 US so not to worried about teh money - more a principle thing.

The thing that really got up my nose is if you read through the feedback on his ebay site. He does get some negative feedback from people and then comes back at them with all guns blazing. What a hipocrite.

I'll let you know how I get on.

Cheers - Richard.


----------



## GMK (11/3/05)

how do u get money back thru pay pal - e-bay said it was passed their 60 day limit - as he quotes upto 12 weeks for shipment....

hope yours turns out all right.

cant leave negative feed back on e-bay for the same reason.


----------



## Batz (11/3/05)

I have always ordered via the BD website , I have used in many times and never had a problem

Batz


----------



## GMK (11/3/05)

I tried ordering some keg parts via their BD Web site when they had a 10 % off sale - around 70.00 USD - still have not proceesed the order..

This was last October - 20004.

I thought dealing with "Lynn" from St Pats was bad - but at least she replied to e-mails - even if it was just to give u a roasting....


----------



## Plastic Man (11/3/05)

GMK - I hadn't read the fine print for Paypal - so will write off the $19. Ta

Batz - yeah, I think that's the best bet. Give C&C a wide berth. It's just a shame that they can't fit 4 kegs in a box, which was really the only advantage of dealing via C&C.


----------



## Justin (11/3/05)

Sorry to hear that guys, but yeah it sounds like you've got a problem 

I have ordered numerous times from BD, yes I have had a few problems with missing parts of my orders but they were replaced with either a new order sent out with the right parts or they were included in the next order I made with them. So I can't complain, they've done right by me. 

I really am sorry to hear you've run into strife. I think the no tracking no. bit of the surface shipping doesn't help matters either as you can't tell if they have been sent or what? Lets just hope by some miracle they arrive for you. FWIW I don't think I'll order kegs again, I just dont like/trust that surface shipping.

Fingers crossed for you guys.

Justin


----------



## Doc (11/3/05)

I'm waiting on 2 x 3 gal kegs. Ordered in Jan and I've been charged so I've got my fingers crossed. I put off ordering for about 4 months because I had my doubts. I didn't really have a large choice of suppliers for 3 gal kegs though 

Beers,
Doc


----------



## sluggerdog (11/3/05)

This sux hey, it's hard when the US market is so much cheaper then the AUS market for kegs.

If ony someone could bring in a pallet or 2 of kegs and sell at a resonable price, wouldn't they go like a flash.

I will only order from brewers discount because I had huge troubles getting an email reply from C&C. BD was not much better but atleast all my ordered have turned up and most emails were answered.


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (11/3/05)

Oh I hope you guys are wrong ...I orded 8 kegs on the 13 feb , got email 16 th saying shiped out on the 15th ,,,heres hopeing .... wow and I was worryed about waiting for a cyclone now I need real paitance.....

I was abel to leave feedback as its only a month , so I just asked matt to have a look at this topic .... as a neutral . 

What more can we do ....
Bloody yanks....
 fnqbunyip


----------



## Backlane Brewery (11/3/05)

FWIW, I know the Mountain Goat brewery bought a container load of 50l kegs in from a broker in Europe last month...someone out there is selling these to Aus. in bulk.

The problem with ebay/PayPal is that when you have problems with sellers you get stiffed and they keep trading. The one time Tracey got her money back off ebay, they deduct US$25.00 handling and base the refund on item cost only, not including shipping/handling. If you buy something for US$100, and pay $30 shipping, the most you can get back under their rules is $75, and that's AFTER jumping through all the hoops.


----------



## Bigfella (11/3/05)

I have had 3 orders from B D and so far no problems but they are really shit at replying to emails


----------



## Ross (11/3/05)

I order 4 x 3 gals from C&C in december which arrived last month, Orders 4 x 5 gal 1st of Jan & still waiting. I asked Matt why the shipping took so much longer than the shipping link states & he told me it's a mystery to them as well, but it does. So I asked him if i paid for the airfreight which says 5 working days, would I get them in 5? He went off his head & told me to stop complaining - didn't complain at all - the guy's just an arrogant yank....


----------



## Jazman (11/3/05)

sorry to hear guys of ypur probs but i hate buying stuff form over seea i wonder gmk if you bank can do any thing to help as may u could try and report them for changing your card with out delivering it may not owrk but it work a try


----------



## Ross (11/3/05)

UK kits inferior, hey.... Your heart not your head talking there...


----------



## nonicman (11/3/05)

It's a bit off topic, but I'm really disappointed to read the experiences regarding ordering kegs from the dodgy brothers in the US. Had hoped to order some myself, but it seems too much of a gamble. 

I wish Fred from CranknStein was selling the kegs, have ordered a mill which is on it's way, now their is some great service. Fred emails to let to know whats happening at all stages. A real pleasure to do business with.


----------



## Batz (11/3/05)

As I said I have ordered 4 lots of kegs and 5-6 seperate orders for other bits from BD , I may have been lucky but I personally are happy with thier service.

Very disappoionting to hear about orders not arriving , I can see why you guys will not use them again. 


emails are not thier strong point I must admit <_< 

Batz


----------



## Wobbo (11/3/05)

die sudhausanlage said:


> Hopefully every one gets my point BUY AUSTRALIAN and Help our Home Brewing industry.
> 
> BTW Woolworths is american = Safeway.
> 
> ...



What ever gives you this idea? Woolies is definitely not and never has been a US company. BTW I dont work for them.

Wobbo


----------



## Wobbo (11/3/05)

Speaking of cheap kegs, I dont think you can go past my bargain the other day - a used corny keg in good nick from the Canberra Tip for $5!!

Wobbo


----------



## nonicman (11/3/05)

rant removed, two many bevies last night, far too off topic 

$5 keg, jealous h34r:


----------



## die sudhausanlage (12/3/05)

Any way back to the topic I can get 19 L coca cola kegs here in wagga for $45inc gst.

There are loads of them here. The have a 50mm round opening and Pin Locks.

I have converted some over to ball lock and they work fine.

Easy to clean.... Steelo soap pad on the end of a bit of old Broomstick.

I find that they seal really well, maybe even a better seal than the oval lids IMO. 

But each to his own.


DS


----------



## Ross (12/3/05)

Peter,

You offering up to people on the forum?


any chance of a pic (top & fittings)?....


----------



## nonicman (12/3/05)

$45 kegs, hmmm. Peter any details, e.g would it be possible to contact a supplier and get some shipped up? I'm sure it would be cheaper than $95 a keg up here.


----------



## die sudhausanlage (12/3/05)

Yeah the kegs are at Gil Mathews steel supplies wagga wagga number is on white pages.

If you guys want them you can ring him. I havent got time to do the leg work for free.

So I'd thought Id post them on the forum for you guys.

DS


----------



## nonicman (12/3/05)

Thanks die sudhausanlage. 

If it's these people:
STEEL SUPPLIES PTY LTD 

There's No Flies On Steel Supplies


10 Say St Wagga Wagga 2650
(02) 6971 8255 

I'll have to call Monday, not there at the moment


----------



## mchitiea (13/3/05)

To all.

RE: Email non responsiveness.
Whoever posted the Neutral feedback on ebay asking us to check this forum...THANK YOU. We read that several emails have been sent to us w/ no response. We have found out that our ISP's latest round of email spam filters was blocking out emails w/ .AU suffixes. SO.....
If you have emailed us in the last month or so, PLEASE email us again with your question.

RE: "Treaty Aussies w/ contempt"
No, to do so is not only bad business, it is bad "humanness". BUT...if we receive an email that was composed by a writer that was obviously intoxicated (spelling mistakes, verbage style, non cohearance of sentences, etc. - as has happened in the past,) we will let the writer know that their message may need to be "re-written", so to speak.
RE: Keg shipping
We have picked up THE LAST batch from Pepsi Pac Northwest (the Western U.S.) for 2005. We still have them @ $22.50/e w/ a new GSet included w/ each keg. Still can send 4 per box.

RE: Sales History.
If you look at our ebay Feedback, you will see many happy customers (ebay ID: usedequip)

RE: Transit (shipping) time
Once again, even though the U.S. Postal website says under 45 days, it is our experience that transit time using U.S. Parcel Post Economy Surface shipping is eight to twelve weeks.

Thank you,
Matt Chitiea

Let's try these emails again..... c&[email protected] or [email protected]


----------



## Plastic Man (13/3/05)

Matt

With all due respect - I have been trying to email you for over 2 months.

I have sent over 10 emails.

I have emailed your C&C address, your Pepsi equip address and have even sent Brewers Discount two emails asking if C&C was still in bsuiness.

I even sent you a message via your eBay site.

I received no response or bounce backs from any message.

I will send them again - but I find it pretty weird that you can run an on line bsuiness without being able to recieve emails for over 2 months ?????

Richard.


----------



## mchitiea (13/3/05)

die sudhausanlage

I will save you and others the trouble:
Matthew J. Chitiea
530-626-8223
2781 Boardwalk
Placerville, Ca. 95667-4721

Now, to get a little personal; Your last post was simply assinine. From your MANY OTHER posts here, it is obvious you have a Anti-American attitude. As for Quick disconnects, etc. -I- check every export order that leaves here for completeness of parts. Here at C&C we have NEVER had a incomplete order. What we HAVE HAD are SOME INDIVIDUALS that try to get something for nothing by saying "...we received one item but not the XXXX". Sorry folks, If the gaskets go into the bag, the "higher value" quick disconnect go in at the same time. 

I am sorry if we lost YOU as a customer, but, again by looking at our feedback, OTHERS will see we are doing just fine with shipments and quality of goods.

I wish YOU the best of luck in your brewing; but please, turn down the Anti American rhetoric; it is not appropriate for this forum and...if I may say, if you are under the age of 45, Ask your Grandparents what they think of America (Americans).....you MIGHT learn something.


----------



## mchitiea (13/3/05)

Oh....and I will save you and others more time; Here is our feedback link. Go to the bottom of the page and click on the box to show 200 posts per page. 
If we were trying to "rip people off" there would be a visible pattern. Sorry, Die Sausage (!), your claim is invalid.


Now, to the two individuals that have not received orders, PLEASE email us your info and/or Paypal transaction #. If the items were not sent out, we will send them express post this week AND throw in some extra goodies for our MISTAKE!
Thank you, Matt Chitiea


http://feedback.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?...serid=usedequip


----------



## die sudhausanlage (13/3/05)

I have deleted my "pissed off posts" I am ready to re submit. 

Suggestions for Matt. 

Learn from this and fix up this situation. You stand to do good business from this forum if you just review your business practices.

Cool,

DS


----------



## nonicman (13/3/05)

Order placed, fingers crossed. I agree with Dicko, though a little concerned at the experience of others. If Matt has taken the time to post, he must be serious.


----------



## dicko (13/3/05)

die sausanlage,
I deleted my response to your post on this topic and I hope you give the bloke a fair go to sort all this out.
I'm sure we all like to take advantage of the brewing equipment available in Aus from the US.
Cheers


----------



## GMK (13/3/05)

ok Matt

I am one of the ones who have not received goods.
Ordered on ebay and paid paypal same time.
Ordered 4 kegs on 3Oct04 received them befrore XMAS.

Ordered another 4 kegs on 13Oct04 still not received.
Ebay user id kerrylj....
Address they were to be sent:
Ken Jermey
2 Menge Court
PO Box 270
Lyndoch
South Australia 5351

I also, placed an order for parts when u had your 10% off sale - but their has been no confirmation etc.

I will e-mail you the paypal and ebay reference when i get home.
I think some how my goods were inadvertently not sent.

I know of 6 people who put orders in after i received my first order of kegs...waiting to see if it all went OK.

Will e-mail u later.....

Thanks for taking the time to read and post....


----------



## MAH (13/3/05)

Well I have to say that both BD and C&C have been great businesses to deal with. I've had good service from both and received my orders within a reasonable period of time. Remember that we are using the cheapest postage options so delays are likely to happen. If you want it sooner you have to pay a premium. Also remember that these guys have no control over the US post. The contract is between you and the US post. After the goods have left BD or C&C if you have a problem with delivery times, complain to the US post as you're paying them, not BD or C&C.

One other thing, if you have sent a email and had no reply, then sent another and had no reply WHY send a third? Isn't it a sign of irrational behaviour to keep repeating a failed exercise. Make some effort on your behalf and try an alternative form of communication. I found with BD that I wouldn't get much of a response by email, so I started to phone them. It worked a treat, placed my order directly and got an immediate confirmation. Business is a 2 way street.

Cheers
MAH


----------



## Ross (13/3/05)

Mah,

C&C promote their online service for for selling kegs - It is reasonable therefore, to expect them to respond to online enquires. 

It should not be necessary to go to the expense of telephoning them for answers. Email also gives you a record of the communication, which can be invaluable if third party resolution becomes neccesary...


----------



## mchitiea (14/3/05)

To all;
Upon review of our export shipping, and having no tracking numbers supplied by the U.S.P.S. when shipped via Economy Surface, we will now begin to email to the purchaser the completed (and Postal stamped) Customs form upon shipping. 

Thank you,
Matt Chitiea


----------



## sluggerdog (14/3/05)

mchitiea said:


> To all;
> Upon review of our export shipping, and having no tracking numbers supplied by the U.S.P.S. when shipped via Economy Surface, we will now begin to email to the purchaser the completed (and Postal stamped) Customs form upon shipping.
> 
> Thank you,
> ...




Good to Hear, thanks!


----------



## nonicman (14/3/05)

Excellent, I look forward to recieving.


----------



## Ross (14/3/05)

At least we'll know the goods have been shipped... 

Cheers Matt...


----------



## mchitiea (19/3/05)

To All.
Sending out the U.S. Customs Form (s) / Send Receipt will now be standard practice. Why we did not think about doing so, before all this is beyond me...I should have.... MY FAULT ! It would have saved us ALL some grief ! OUCH !

I have the Customs forms for the following people (LAST Names). Email us if you want us to send your form:
Elliot, Scott, Kendrick, Oaten, Watson, Haim, Barbour, Westwood, Menzies, Bunyip, Martin, Francis, Cuzens.

If I tear this office apart, I may find more of them; if you have ordered in the last two months or so. 
Before this all started, we just threw them away (can you say "STUPID"?) You all permission to call me a dweeb for the next 30 seconds, afterwhich we return to the "No dweeb zone".
Thank you,
Matt Chitiea


----------



## mchitiea (19/3/05)

Might as well see where they came from....


----------



## mchitiea (19/3/05)

-U.S. Forest Service using kegs on horseback for non-indiginous plant irradication.
-Western U.S. Homebrewer going home..........
-


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (19/3/05)

Thanks for the pics , Love the black & white... B) 
Hope the forest service don't try selling old kegs.. :unsure: 

:beer:


----------



## dicko (19/3/05)

Herbicide in soda kegs,

OH NO!!!!!  

Sacrelige(sp) :lol: 

Love the dog, looks like the guy has been "sniffing" the weed killer. h34r: 

Cheers


----------



## dallas (1/9/05)

Guys,

sorry to dig up an old thread, but i'm just about to start getting into kegging, and found this thread... 

are there the type of kegs that I should be getting:
5Gal: http://web.iwebcenters.com/brewersdiscount/item5099.ctlg

has anyone ordered anything from them recently, or should I roll the dice, take my chances and just order 3-4 from there online site and play the waiting game?? 

cheers

D


----------



## Ross (1/9/05)

Dallas,

they are fine to deal with - just don't expect very good communication & realise you'll have to wait upto 3 months for reciept of goods - 

I order mine through thier sister company "C&C" on ebay - just do a search on "5 gal keg"

cheers Ross


----------



## dallas (1/9/05)

Cheers Ross... 

am certain that this is them, so will prob go ahead and order the 4 kegs and rebuild kits to suit.. 

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/5-gal-Ball-Lock-Keg...1QQcmdZViewItem

and I guess now once i order I start to play the waiting game!

D


----------



## Ross (1/9/05)

dallas said:


> Cheers Ross...
> 
> am certain that this is them, so will prob go ahead and order the 4 kegs and rebuild kits to suit..
> 
> ...



that's them - a bloody good buy at the moment as well by the looks of it...


----------



## dallas (1/9/05)

sorry mate, one more thing for a kegging newbie.. 

just been checking out rebuilding the kegs as well.. what list of items do I need for rebuilding these kegs? i'm assuming poppets and o-rings? (was gonna order some spare sets for them whilst i was ordering the kegs to save on postage, but don't know what to order!)

cheers

D


----------



## warrenlw63 (1/9/05)

Ross said:


> that's them - a bloody good buy at the moment as well by the looks of it...
> [post="74850"][/post]​



Says Ross as he quietly contemplates pressing 'em into scrap. :lol:  

Warren -


----------



## Ross (1/9/05)

warrenlw63 said:


> Ross said:
> 
> 
> > that's them - a bloody good buy at the moment as well by the looks of it...
> ...



 Don't remind me Warren - i could have netted over half a mill on those kegs I scrapped - If only I had known their potential worth back then...


----------



## warrenlw63 (1/9/05)

Ross said:


> Don't remind me Warren - i could have netted over half a mill on those kegs I scrapped - If only I had known their potential worth back then...
> [post="74853"][/post]​



I've probably told this story before. Back in the late 1980's I worked part-time for a mate who was working for Schweppes.

He had a yard full of the bloody things. ( :excl: Note Warren never made beer back then).

I asked him what they were doing with them. He replied, they're all going down the tip. All the soft drink vendors were switching to the bag and box system back then.  

Oh, for the vision. There were at least 50 of them. 

Warren -


----------



## Ross (1/9/05)

But I scrapped 50 metric tonnes of them


----------



## warrenlw63 (1/9/05)

Ouch! :blink: 

Warren -


----------



## PhilS (1/9/05)

Matt, I like tose big 1000Gal stainless tanks in the background.....how much for one of those


----------

